# deckhand 13 yearold ballast



## Derby (Jan 19, 2005)

I am in Galveston until the 17th if anyone needs a fishing partner. I have my 13 year old great nefew with me. I would like to put him some fish. This is his frist time fishing saltwater. Will split expenses.


----------



## Derby (Jan 19, 2005)

I forgot to say looking for some bay fishing. I am ready to try offshore with him yet.


----------

